# more shipping questions!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, i'm ALL confused! the main post office here is a total mess! Last time i spoke to them they had a specific "bird man" that dealt with all shipping of birds.
This time they dont know what i'm talking about!
Now, has anyone shipped recently? How much was it? They said it will be $14.15 per HALF a pound, for express mail.
Does this sound right, or not? so $28.30 per pound? how much has it been for you guys?
Also, does me dropping them off GUARANTEE them a spot on an airplane? The people there said it depended on where it was going. They said to drop them off, and get a tracking number, and to ship the next week if they dont get off the ground witin a day or so.
i'm just sooo scared, because just getting them to find someione that KNEW about shipping birds in their OWN DARN DEPARTMENT was an INSANE task!
What if my birds dont get in a plane, and they cant find them?! I mean, they might be at the airport just laying around somewhere! 
I'm shipping 2 boxes, 2 birds each, and i am so scared. One has only one leg, he wont be able to stand or balance himself!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ok, i'm ALL confused! the main post office here is a total mess! Last time i spoke to them they had a specific "bird man" that dealt with all shipping of birds.
> This time they dont know what i'm talking about!
> Now, has anyone shipped recently? How much was it? They said it will be $14.15 per HALF a pound, for express mail.
> Does this sound right, or not? so $28.30 per pound? how much has it been for you guys?
> ...



Boy.......sounds like a bunch of idiots to me!!  
I just shipped 2 birds from VA to NY this week. Cost $30.70...4 lbs 10oz
Last week I shipped 4 birds from VA to ME.......$36.90..6lbs 14oz
You NEVER just drop off the birds and hope they make the flight.
Call you PO and ask them for the number of the Express Mail Office. Call them and tell them how many birds are being shipped, where they are going and when you want to ship them. They should either say yes or no or check on a flight and call you back. If they say it's ok to ship, then have THEM call the local PO and TELL them that you will be bringing x number of boxes of live birds and they are going to such and such place. The PO doesn't need a "bird man" to except the boxes of birds. Any of the employees working the desk can take the birds. 
As a side note, I also shipped a birds from VA to WA a few weeks ago. No problem. All the boxes made it to where they were going in record time. The one to WA was there in less than 24 hours. The one to NY was there in less than 24 hours. The ones to ME took a little less than 48 hours.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You MUST make a reservation in advance and then take the birds to the post office, with the forms already filled out, 2-3 hours before the flight. They won't take them if you don't have a reservation and that does guarantee them a place on the plane. Not all airlines ship birds. They will get bumped and sit around somewhere if the flight is canceled or delayed.
NEVER,NEVER ship at the end of the week. 
ALWAYS ship on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

FWIW, that does NOT sound right to me and I would wait to talk to someone else. I have never heard of such prices. Of course I haven't done lots of shipping, but I have done some. That just sounds all wrong, as to the details, etc.

When you ship live animals it is supposed to be guaranteed delivery..fast as they can get it from pt. A to pt. B, by air.

It could be that it's a bad time of year to ship birds because the PO is so busy right now with holiday shipping? Is there any chance you can wait till after the holidays? That would decrease the odds of something going wrong, and trust me, with that organization things do go south 

At least, I would try at another nearby PO and see if someone there gives you better info.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Also, watch your weather. Check the weather for the 48 hour time period between you and where the birds are going. This time of year, there's going to start being snow delays and what not............that's no ones fault, but it's up to you to determine if it's a risky time to ship birds.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh man, they kept forwarding my call ALL OVER the place, i talked to SO MANY people!
This was the MAIN post office i talked to. Not the neighborhood one. I'm at a loss as to what to do. I've been waiting to ship these guys for a bit now, but if it has to wait, i can wait too.
So, those prices do sound outrageous. I thought so. 
ok, so i called again, and this guy said it is $17.40 the first pound, then any pound after is a few bucks.
So, then he said i have to call after 2:30, to talk to someone else AGAIN!
He said basically that they have to check the airlines, etc, and that there might be restrictions with the cold and what not.
how cold is too cold to ship? Is it more dangerous to ship in cold or heat?
Has anyone noticed that this time of year there is more problems shipping birds? Man, now i am so so sooooo scared! I would HATE to have put in so much work, and everyone that has helped with these guys, for them to, oh i DONT EVEN WANT TO THINK OF THAT!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> oh man, they kept forwarding my call ALL OVER the place, i talked to SO MANY people!
> This was the MAIN post office i talked to. Not the neighborhood one. I'm at a loss as to what to do. I've been waiting to ship these guys for a bit now, but if it has to wait, i can wait too.
> So, those prices do sound outrageous. I thought so.
> ok, so i called again, and this guy said it is $17.40 the first pound, then any pound after is a few bucks.
> ...



Someone is making this more difficult than it should be.........I've tried to find phone numbers for the Express Mail Offices and haven't come up with anything so far.
How cold is too cold is regulated and enforced by the USPS guidelines. I believe it's somewhere in the neighborhood of below 30 degrees, but don't know exact numbers. 
If I was you, I would call one of the small post offices and ask for the number to their Express Mail main office. That's who you need to talk to. I don't call my local PO at all when I ship a bird. I call the Express Office, tell them what I want to do and THEY call the PO for me and tell them I'm shipping birds. It's all set up before I even show up at the PO. If I want to ship on Monday, I call on Friday. If I want to ship on Tuesday, I call on Monday. 
I'll keep looking for a phone number.........


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

thats who i just talked to, i have to call after 2:30.
I'll post what they say.
Now i'm worried it will be too cold to ship!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is for future reference.......on this page you can get a list of phone numbers to the ESO ( Expedited Services Office ) in your area. It took me FOREVER to find it..........
The following is a quote from this page.

_Mailing Live Animals 
Anyone shipping live animals must call the District Expedited Services Office (ESO), which coordinates and clears such shipments. The ESO will tell you where to drop off your “live” shipment and notify the accepting office. 

The availability of a drop-off site may vary depending on transportation or the retail site’s ability to handle large volumes. The ESO tries to make acceptance points for live animal shipments widely available and ensure protection of the lives while in the postal system._





http://search.usps.com/search?q=cac...m)|(News)&proxystylesheet=uspsSearch&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> thats who i just talked to, i have to call after 2:30.
> I'll post what they say.
> Now i'm worried it will be too cold to ship!


Surely they won't give you the run-around like the PO has.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, basically, i talked to the guy that books them to a flight and what not, and he asked where they were going. One box is going to Tulsa, to Pidgey, and one to Terry in California. He said it is $16.25 a pound to ship.
I guess they have problems shipping to Tulsa right now, no airlines going there are taking "lives," so i'm at a loss there.
He gave me a link to look at, and i dont have Microsoft Office, can someone look at it for me, and this would be a good link to have posted here for future reference when members are asking about shipping.
He did say that this changes on occasion. Not every day, but every few weeks, so you have to keep checking.
So, can someone decipher this for me? Someone with Microsoft Office?What it says about Tulsa?
http://www.usps.com/send/waystosendmail/extraservices/specialhandlingservice.htm

go half way down where it says shipping live animals, then click on the link that says FedEx Lives.

Might want to put this link in the resources section moderators?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The only mention on that Excel spreadsheet about Tulsa is that it's in a section entitled:

"Destinations for which there is NO Friday Priority Retail acceptance"

So, I guess that means you can't drop them off on a Friday. That's how it looks to me.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ok, basically, i talked to the guy that books them to a flight and what not, and he asked where they were going. One box is going to Tulsa, to Pidgey, and one to Terry in California. He said it is $16.25 a pound to ship.
> I guess they have problems shipping to Tulsa right now, no airlines going there are taking "lives," so i'm at a loss there.
> He gave me a link to look at, and i dont have Microsoft Office, can someone look at it for me, and this would be a good link to have posted here for future reference when members are asking about shipping.
> He did say that this changes on occasion. Not every day, but every few weeks, so you have to keep checking.
> ...



I don't see where it says you can't ship to Tulsa, only that there's no Friday pick up/delivery.........but that's just by FedEx.......the other spreadsheet doesn't show flights to Tulsa, but shows flights to OKC by Commercial airlines and OKC isn't that far from Tulsa. I still don't understand the shipping cost though........I've never heard of such........wish it wasn't Friday.......I'd check with my Express Office here..........
Did they give you trouble about shipping to CA too??


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ok, basically, i talked to the guy that books them to a flight and what not, and he asked where they were going. One box is going to Tulsa, to Pidgey, and one to Terry in California. He said it is $16.25 a pound to ship.
> I guess they have problems shipping to Tulsa right now, no airlines going there are taking "lives," so i'm at a loss there.
> He gave me a link to look at, and i dont have Microsoft Office, can someone look at it for me, and this would be a good link to have posted here for future reference when members are asking about shipping.
> He did say that this changes on occasion. Not every day, but every few weeks, so you have to keep checking.
> ...


Can I just suggest you put this on hold, for now? I fear for your birds. Sorry if I am being too blunt


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

No, blunt is fine. Have you shipped a lot Snipes? Do you think the holidays are a bad time to do this?
I am worried, and it can wait if absolutely necessary.
Renee, do you think the high prices are BECAUSE of the holidays? What are your thoughts, if i can wait, do you think i should?
I guess another month wont hurt, considering I've had them for a while now. If you think its better, i will.
What does everyone else think? Wait or not? I need some professional advice here!
I also asked the USPS guy about temperature, and he said that they usually trust the shipper's knowledge about weather and birds, and the only time they don't ship is if the weather grounds a flight. It was 18 degrees today. Will be some flurries and windy, a low of 28 Monday and Tuesday.
Thoughts?
I'm talking to the guy more tomorrow, and i'll have more info then. I have to weigh the birds also, and if it is a lot of weight, i dont know, 16.25 a pound!?
I was told by someone it would be like $25 a BOX!! with birds in it!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's too cold. You need to wait until after the hoildays at least.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, aside from a rainy day yesterday and a bit of a chill, the weather is nice in California. I'd try to get at least the California bound birds off on Monday. For SURE, a two bird box with two birds in it used to cost around $25.50 to ship. Even though postal rates have gone up, I really can't imagine a two bird box with two birds costing more than $30.00, but I could be wrong.

If you are going to ship in December, then I would definitely try to do it now in the first week of the month. I absolutely would not try to ship between the 15th and Christmas. Though I have a lot of faith in the postal service, I just wouldn't add any birds to their Christmas "crunch".

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I'm talking to the guy more tomorrow, and i'll have more info then. I have to weigh the birds also, and if it is a lot of weight, i dont know, 16.25 a pound!?
> I was told by someone it would be like $25 a BOX!! with birds in it!


That sounds more like it (25 a box). It should not be so much per pound, that's what mainly concerns me because the person you talked to it would seem has given you bad info...has to be. And I would not put my birds into incompetent hands. Another local post office might have someone on staff who knows more and I would want to compare. Everyone here has responded to you that it's just too high a quote and confusing.

Any time between Thanksgiving and Xmas is very busy for the PO, worse closer to the end of the year. if it is not urgent, I would wait to ship till the weather improves (spring!) -- but that's just me! Lots of people ship in winter time with no problem. Those little pidgey lives are just too precious for me to take chances, that's why I was trying to encourage you to wait, because I would. But again, that's just me, wanting to be very careful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Renee, do you think the high prices are BECAUSE of the holidays? What are your thoughts, if i can wait, do you think i should?
> I guess another month wont hurt, considering I've had them for a while now. If you think its better, i will.


Unless there's something I don't know, the prices you are being quoted seem incredibily rediculous to me. I've never heard of such. I too believe that you've been given some really bad info.......I'd certainly do some more checking. 



xxmoxiexx said:


> I also asked the USPS guy about temperature, and he said that they usually trust the shipper's knowledge about weather and birds, and the only time they don't ship is if the weather grounds a flight. It was 18 degrees today. Will be some flurries and windy, a low of 28 Monday and Tuesday.
> Thoughts?


Sounds like this guy needs to go back to "post office school" or whatever they do before they get these jobs..... 
The USPS has "RULES" that they must abide by. There is a maximum temp and a minimum temp......(as crazy as they may be) and if the temps are forecasted to be above or below those guidelines, they are NOT suppose to allow you to ship birds. Period. "Trusting the shippers knowledge" ain't the way it works.  Because the fact is, that you COULD ship birds in below freezing weather, they COULD survive in a box without food and water for probably up to 4 or 5 days, and there ARE idiots in this world that would allow that to happen just to make a dollar. Thus the rules, to insure as much safety for the birds as possible and not allow the dumb butts that don't care about the bird to ship no matter what. 
There's ice/snow/storms in the mid-west right now. You can only hope that no birds were being shipped on any of those planes. 
If you can wait.........I would. And you don't have to wait until spring......there's many times during the winter that the weather will turn nice for a week or so and if you see an opportunity, then go for it. 
This thought did just occur to me........without going back and looking or figuring it out for myself..........these birds are INSIDE birds? I would take that into consideration also. I can ship birds, in decent weather, even if the temps are freezing or a little below. My birds live in a loft all year. Whether it's 100 degrees or 0 degrees. The cold isn't going to affect my birds while being shipped. On the other hand, if your birds are inside birds and are not used to being in the cold weather, then I'd wait, no question. Taking them from a well heated house to a box in COLD weather for two days, isn't going to do a thing for them, except make them miserable.  


xxmoxiexx said:


> I'm talking to the guy more tomorrow, and i'll have more info then. I have to weigh the birds also, and if it is a lot of weight, i dont know, *16.25 a pound*!?



Every time I read that figure, I can't help but laugh and roll my eyes.......one single bird in a two bird box will be about 3 pounds, give or take. That's almost $50 to ship ONE bird. I can ship a box with 8 birds for about the same amount of money.

Once you talk to this person again, let us know what they say. This is really getting crazy.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i'm just going totally insane with this. If i had a pocket full of money, i would just go down anbd pay whatever, but seeing as how i really had to budget and save for this, as you all remember being a poor student, i dont want to get the birds ready, go ALL THE WAY down there with them, and have them say $100 for 5 birds (2 boxes) and i dont have the cash. It's not that far, but it's a train and bus ride for the poor things. 
I thought it would be so much cheaper. First i waited for it to get colder (in the summer,) then i spent about $500 on a vet bill for my cat that died, a month ago, (i know, i havent mentioned this before because i was WAY too sad about it,) so i put the shipping on the back burner, finally got the boxes, took them forever to get here, now the MAIN post ioffice of boston seems to be staffed with total and complete MORONS!! I've tried to give them the benifit of the doubt, but being told 100 different things is getting to me.
This is the MAIN post office, the one open 24 hours. They said the prices have been like that for a while. Do you think it's Boston, like, because EVERYTHING is more expensive here?
 So, now i am worried about shipping them at all. One of these birds only has one leg. 2 that will be in one box, one has a major scissored beak, the other has NO TOP BEAK.
You know, i'm at a loss. I might have to wait a few more weeks JUST BECAUSE of the outrageous prices. I know a few more weeks wont hurt them, but i just wanted them to get to their new homes. 
The supposed guy in the know is on at 3, i'll update more then. God, i really thoyght this would be a one page thread, at the most.
Has ANYONE else run into these problems before, or like it? The neighborhood post offices, most of them will not take lives, and if i take them to the main post office it shortens the travel time, because they end up at the main post office anyways. The neighborhood offices just tell me to CALL THE MAIN ONE!! I'm just totally FRUSTRATED! Can you tell?!?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ...but i just wanted them to get to their new homes....


That alone is not sufficient reason to take any chances. If you have any doubts, wait till things get sorted out. I have serious doubts right now!  



xxmoxiexx said:


> I'm just totally FRUSTRATED! Can you tell?!?


Yes!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now that I think about it, there was some kind of recent U.S. Postal Service increase in boxes when you got above a certain size. Maybe that's part of it. Is the USPS the only way or does Fedex also do it? There was that other way but I haven't looked into that because I figured it was more expensive to begin with.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, i guess USPS goes THROUGH fedex, as fedex has the planes, USPS doesnt, and they said if i went through fedex directly, it will cost more.
Pidgey, they DO go to Tulsa, that was right, there is a weird friday pick up/delivery rule for some reason right now. They said that TODAY the airlines refused animals because of the cold, and a bunch of people had to come pick up their animals. Tomorrow could be different, i have to call at 2:30 again. I guess USPS doesnt refuse because of temps, but the airlines do.
So, $16.25 a pound, thats right. One box is 4.3 lbs, the other is 7.4 lbs.
I was told it would be better to wait until after xmas. I'm going to think on this tonight, and i can only send one right now anyways because of the prices.
I honestly think i will wait. I thought it was going to be so much cheaper.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Which one's coming to me? The heavier one or the lighter one? I'll help, you know.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm, the guy i talked to on Friday, that I was told would be there today, wasnt there, i talked to some other guy. He wasnt sure, had to keep looking up on the comoputers and asking people about prices. Turns out, they have people staffed for the phones JUST for the holiday season! I think, and hope, this is one of the MANY MANY wrong things i have been told.
When i asked the guy on friday, i didnt have the weight, he said to get the weight and call back. He didnt say whatvere the weight times $16.25 would be the price. He wasnt there when i called back.
I guess this is more of an ongoing saga, another lady said i'd be fine to ship now, as long as the airlines allow them, but if i waited longer it would be!

IF i can ship tomorrow, any shipping advice? Should a cloth be put in with them? The one missing a leg, cant stand, how do i secure him/her?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There may be some helpful information here: http://www.birdshippers.com/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear it has been such a pain for you. I felt the same way when I first shipped Rosco. I felt SO uneasy about everything, and waited several weeks, but I called every week to see what kind of flight I could get him. It wasn't until they called back with a flight that sounded reasonable, quick and only lay-over that I sent him. The post office flies birds thru other agents, and some will accept some won't accept a bird, and even the pilot can refuse to ship and then it is a waiting game. 

It is very frustrating though, I can imagine....especially with a handicapped bird. Can you make him some kind of donut out of an old towel where he can rest himself on?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23499

The above is a great thread that probably will answer all your questions.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

its snowing here. there is about 2 inches on the ground.
They told me that the animals are in unheated compartments, does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> its snowing here. there is about 2 inches on the ground.
> They told me that the animals are in unheated compartments, does anyone know if that is true?



Well, for what it's worth, here's my two cents on the situation. For right now......I would NOT ship these birds, at least not tomorrow. Weather in your area doesn't look good. Cold and snow.........I'd put this on hold until at least next week. Tuesday doesn't look any better in your area. I personally will only ship on Monday or Tuesday. This is just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth. I would also, if I was you, try to talk to some pigeon fanciers in your area and ask them what the deal is on shipping. You are getting a run-around like I've never heard of. It's just downright STUPID that the people who work at the USPS don't know what the heck is going on. I wouldn't trust my birds with them as far as I can spit.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

yep, this is insane, i know. I think NEXT monday and tuesday looks a little better, but thats the 10 day forecast, so who knows? But it says no snow at least, and a few degrees warmer, but the other hand, it's busier with shipping.
Renee, or anyone else, what has your experience with shipping during the holiday season? Or do you ship during the holiday season?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, it snowed all night, is freezing out. I dont think shipping is gonna happen, i just have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

The guy didnt make it in today because of the snow storm. There's no way i'd ship today, i was FREEZING out!
Do you think i should let them get more used to cold by opening a window? That way it wont be a shock when shipping? 
And, do you guys check the weather where they are being shipped from AND to? And how do you guage what days of weather you need to worry about from the shippers end, and what days at the other persons end?
Like if you ship on Monday, do you worry about your end of weather for Monday and Tuesday, and make sure that on the other end their weather is clear for Wednesday and Thursday?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know it would be a relief to get these guys to their new homes but I really think you should wait until after the holidays. The weather is marginal nearly everywhere right now and then there is the holiday rush of packages.
I don't think opening a window and suddenly getting the birds cold would be helpful and may cause more stress.
Many of your posts on this thread speak of your uncertainty, so go with your gut and wait.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Moxie,
Is there a particular reason you are trying to expedite the bird's travel, other than to get them to their new homes?

Personally, I wouldn't even think of sending any birds this time of year. 
The weather is so unpredictable. It can change in a matter of hours *&* there are going to be a gazillion packages being sent. It just doesn't seem to be in the best interest of the birds to ship now. PLUS, *you* don't need the added stress at this time of year.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with Charis and AZWF and at the risk of being redundant, it's better to wait, and "trust your gut".  It isn't just busy this time of year for package shipping, the pace is positively frantic. If you can wait and continue to take care of these birds on your own until at least that potential source of problems is past, PLEASE DO SO.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, thats what I am going to do. I want the best chances for these guys, so i'll wait until after the holidays i think.


----------

